# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  الف الف الف مبروك الخطوبه ربيع

## حسان القضاة

**  
باسمي واسم ادارة منتديات الحصن الأردنية ابارك للصديق العزيز ومشرفنا الغالي ربيع ( اكس مان ) خطوبته - مقدماً - وان شاء الله الف مبروك يا ربيع ..مش نبطل نشوفك :SnipeR (30):  
طبعا الجاهه وحفلة الخطوبه الساعه 5 المساء من يوم الجمعه القادم وبنشوفكم هناك..كلكم معزومين
وجاري التنسيق مع الاعضاء الراغبين بالذهاب ......... 

الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,

----------


## المالك الحزين

الف مبروك :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

الف مبروووووك ربيع ... 

اكيد ان شاء الله رح نكون موجودين ... 

الف مبروك .. عقبالي ..

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الف الف مبروك ربيع 
وعقبال عند عزابية المنتدى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
جد انها فرحه

بس عقبالي ... انا والشباب ..



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

ألف ألف مبروك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

وان شاء الله بكون من الموجودين

وعقبال عندنا كلنا  :Smile: 

بس اكيد ما رح استنى كثير زيك :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## odali4ever

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
مبووووووووووورك

----------


## anoucha

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الف مبروك ربيع
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,


الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,



الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,



الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,



الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
مبارك عليك
وتتهنى
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك , وعقبالي بعد 10 سنين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> الف مبروك , وعقبالي بعد 10 سنين


لويش ال10 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لويش ال10


لانهم 10  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

الف الف الف مبروك  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك  ربيع واخيرا عملتها انا مش مصدق حاسها مقلب :Db465236ff: 

عقبال عند الشباب الطيبة :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


الف مبروووك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبرووووووووووووووك يا غالي

----------


## دموع الورد

الف الف  الف الف الف  مبروك

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
الف مبروك 
وعقبال الجميع ان شاءالله 

انا لسه على صفنتي ؛ ربيع !!! انت ماخبرتني بشي 

يالله الف الف الف مبروك 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف الف مبروك ربيع ويتمم على خير

----------


## keana

مبارك

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,

ربيع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center] الف مبروك .,

ربيع [/align]

----------


## MR.X

> باسمي واسم ادارة منتديات الحصن الأردنية ابارك للصديق العزيز ومشرفنا الغالي ربيع ( اكس مان ) خطوبته - مقدماً - وان شاء الله الف مبروك يا ربيع ..مش نبطل نشوفك 
> طبعا الجاهه وحفلة الخطوبه الساعه 5 المساء من يوم الجمعه القادم وبنشوفكم هناك..كلكم معزومين
> وجاري التنسيق مع الاعضاء الراغبين بالذهاب ......... 
> 
> الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
> الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
> الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
> الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
> الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
> ...


 

مساء الخير للجميع ...

في البداية  بحكي الله يبارك فيكو جميعا وعقبال العزابية والي نواويين الله يوفقهم ..

مشكور صديقي حسان على مبادرتك الحلوة والي كان الها تأثير كتير في نفسي بدعوتك للجميع بالنيابة عني وبشرفني وجودكو جميعا ومشاركتي في فرحتي وفرحتكو كمان ...
علشان يمكن انا اول عريس بتخرج من منتديات الحصن  :Db465236ff: ...

مشكورين جميعا وبستناكو يوم الجمعة على الموعد المتفق عليه ... والي ما بعرف العنوان اكيد بكون بعرف رقم تلفوني او تلفون حسان وما حدا بضيع ....

بستناكو يا حلوين ...
حسان شد حيلك يلاااااا بدنا نخلص منك ونجوزك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الف مبروك عم ربيع :Icon31: 

و عقبالي بعد 10000000000000000000سنه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

> الف مبروك عم ربيع





> و عقبالي بعد 10000000000000000000سنه



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يا رجل انت متفائل كتير 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يبارك فيك حبيبي خالد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا رجل انت متفائل كتير  
>  
> 
> الله يبارك فيك حبيبي خالد


 
[align=center] 
اريح لراسك :Db465236ff: 

بكره بس تتزوج :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتصحى الصبح على كلمة(بدي او جيبلي) و قبل ما تنام نفس الموال :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## MR.X

> [align=center]





> اريح لراسك
> 
> بكره بس تتزوج
> 
> بتصحى الصبح على كلمة(بدي او جيبلي) و قبل ما تنام نفس الموال
> [/align]





 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا رجل خليني متفائل ولاتهبط معنوياتي ....
 :Db465236ff: 

احكي من هاي الناحية انا مش سائل ... ربك ميسرها والحمدلله ..
 :Db465236ff: 

عقبالك يا صاحبي وعقبال كل الشباب والصبايا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا رجل خليني متفائل ولاتهبط معنوياتي ....
>  
> احكي من هاي الناحية انا مش سائل ... ربك ميسرها والحمدلله ..
>  
> 
> عقبالك يا صاحبي وعقبال كل الشباب والصبايا


 
ولسه كمان حماتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يا زلمه في بلاوي بتستنى فيك لقدام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انت استنى شوي بس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
إيه إيه المان صار عريـــــس وأنا ما بعرف ... ألف ألف ألف مبارك يا ربيع ... التمام ع خير وعقبال الفرحة الكبيرة ...

وخالد خليك محضر خير ولا بتسكت ... هاد حكي بنحكى لعريس  :SnipeR (30): 
لا ترد يا ربيع نيالك خالد غيران منك لانك راح تصير تصحى كل يوم ع ابتسامة رقيقة بتنور يومك 
ودار حماك مو عارفين كيف يدللوك ويرضوك ..  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف الف الف مبروك يا ربيع 

والله رفحتلك من كل قلبي 

صحيح انا حابب اروح

----------


## M7MD

[align=center] 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مبروك يا صاحبي يا ربيع

و أخيرا عملتها

الف مبروك 
الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك .,
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

الجاهه الساعه 5 ... كمان شوي .. رح نلتقي عند دوار النسيم الي حاب يحضر اهلا وسهلا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الجاهه الساعه 5 ... كمان شوي .. رح نلتقي عند دوار النسيم الي حاب يحضر اهلا وسهلا



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ألف ألف مبروك ربيع والتمام عخير ان شاء الله

وانا اسف لأني ما قدرت احضر زي ما وعدتك ...بس جدي دخل المستشفى اليوم الفجر وكان لازم اكون مع الوالدة....وان شاء الله بالعرس رح اكون اول واحد

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك ربيع
وعقبال العرس
واعذرني عشان ما جيت
بس بتعرف بعد الحفله الدار ما فضيت
ومبارح الجمعه
وكانت ملانه وعنا غدا

ان شاء الله على العرس راح كون موجود باذن الله

----------


## MR.X

مساء الخير للجميع ...

شكراا للجميع وشكراا للشباب الي شرفوني وحضرو الجاهة ....
وكمان شكراا لكل الي هنوني بالخطوبة ....

مشكورين جميعا وعقبال  كل الشباب والصبايا ....

بالمناسبة صوري مع الشباب الي حضرو الجاهة في هاليومين راح انزلهم هون ان شاء الله ...

كمان مرة مشكورين جميعا ما قصرتو ....


واعذروني على انقطاعي وغيابي عن المنتدى ...
بس لا تفكرو انو الخطيبة اخذتني منكو  :Db465236ff: 

الشغل اخذني منكو ومنها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

ألف مبرووك ربيع 

مع إنها أجت متأخرة شوي

----------


## دليلة

مبرررررررررروكــــــ  الف مليون مبروكــــــ


اجت متاخرة بس هسه شفت الخبر

----------


## منيرة الظلام

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووك

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الـف مبروووووووووك وعقبال الفرحه الكبرى

----------

